# Sears Rout A Form Manual



## Thomas J. Fench (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new RouterForums and I have a request. Does anyone have to share or know how I may obtain a manual for a Sears Rout A Form? I purchased this years ago and never had the opportunity to use it. I hoping to locate a manual. Does anyone have experience with this system? Thank you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Tom and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tom,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Are you talking about the link below
Router Forums - View Single Post - Craftsman Rout-A-Signer

=====



Thomas J. Fench said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new RouterForums and I have a request. Does anyone have to share or know how I may obtain a manual for a Sears Rout A Form? I purchased this years ago and never had the opportunity to use it. I hoping to locate a manual. Does anyone have experience with this system? Thank you.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Just found one of these Rout-A-Forms at an estate sale and picked it up. It had the manual so I scanned it in and here it is. Mine had all the parts so let me know if you need a pic of this thing. Looks like it is gunna work.


----------

